
Ask HN: Those who signed up in 2007, what do you remember the most? - rob
Can&#x27;t believe I made this account on April 30, 2007. When did HN first debut?
======
Alex3917
I think it launched to the public on Feb. 21st, 2007. It was in private beta
for a while within YC before then.

